# Crocheted Items?



## EverGreen (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm thinking of more ideas for cage items, but I have no sewing machine. (My hand sewing is decent, but not good enough to keep threads hidden and such.) Now, I'm a great crocheter and I'm curious if I could make some houses and hammocks and pouches this way? Yarn is extremely cheap, so I could throw them out if they get too dirty. Has anyone else used crocheted items in their cages?








Finally! A picture of little Clara's face!


----------



## rofrix (Sep 26, 2013)

I don't really see why not, my boys have nicked a few of my crocheted hats (one was for my niece which was a little unfortunate, they didn't want to give it back) and use them for snuggling in and have never had a problem with it. I guess like with anything they get their paws on, just have to keep an eye on them  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Aw cutie, Im a Doctor Who fan as well  

My girlfriend gave our girls a scrap scarf she was making and they loved it, esp now that its getting cold. They loved it and shes gonna try and make some more squares for them.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BasmatiRice (Feb 11, 2012)

I have two crocheted ramps and a corner hammock! My mom made them though, I sure could use more of these ramps though, they're way better than fleece!


----------



## EverGreen (Oct 25, 2013)

Fantastic. I'm a pro crocheter lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EverGreen (Oct 25, 2013)

Does anyone have any crochet patterns for rat items?


----------



## EverGreen (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm in the process of making a crocheted cube. I can upload pictures if anyone is interested.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Id love to see pictures!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EverGreen (Oct 25, 2013)

You can't really see the shape right now, the boys decided to squish the whole thing. 





















It will be about 6in square.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Awww lookit the little facessss!!! And it looks super comfycozy


----------



## EverGreen (Oct 25, 2013)

I have one and a half sides left. And will upload a picture of the constructed square with bonus boy pictures. 

They're about 6 weeks old. I've had them since Tuesday. They're names are Tucker (the hooded) and Dale (the Berk).

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EverGreen (Oct 25, 2013)

So its finally done! Definitely not perfect, but they seem to love it. 






















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

That's so cute. It reminds me of a mail box haha a rattie mail box 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EverGreen (Oct 25, 2013)

I know! It is so cute to see their little faces pop out when I walk by. They use this almost exclusively now. They've almost given up their hammock to play in their mailbox.


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

I can't. Cro for crap but I like that I'm still trying to build a tardis for my rats lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

EverGreen said:


> I know! It is so cute to see their little faces pop out when I walk by. They use this almost exclusively now. They've almost given up their hammock to play in their mailbox.


Oh awe 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EverGreen (Oct 25, 2013)

My boyfriend calls it the rat purse. To minimize jumping and them getting spooked by my three cats, I put them in this cube when bringing them to another room.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

I made my boys a....something? lol I lined it with fleece and they loved it too death =]

hopefully that worked?


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

but it's like a hat/bowl and then I decreased into a tube/entrance


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

OMG! You could try selling that stuff! I would buy it if you posted it on ebay! I'm not aloud to buy from forums and such...


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

ratsaremylife said:


> OMG! You could try selling that stuff! I would buy it if you posted it on ebay! I'm not aloud to buy from forums and such...


Who me? lol I never really thought about it...I never made another one after they trashed this one lol I'll look into creating a solid pattern..hmmm


----------

